# need nissan part numbers



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

so,
it's official, I can't go over railroadtracks at speed anymore in my B14 without bottoming.
So new teins will soon be on their way (i had ordered the B+G coilovers but they weren't being distributed anymore).
Unfortunately I probably won't be going the ME strut mount way because 1) I sold mine and 2) it would be too difficult to explain how to install it to the installer.

So Since I'm getting the new coilover/spring asembly, I want to replace all relevant bushings and bearings with their new nissan OEM pieces. I bought energy suspension urethane ones, but sold those and am going the OEM rubber route.
Anyone know the numbers for the parts I need.

Also should I mess with the steering bushings/bearings while the car is up, or anything in the arms? If so give me the part # so I can get those ordered as well.

Seth


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

go with the energy bushings. they're cheaper than OEM and the car will handle better. no decrease in ride quality.


----------

